# white spots



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm occaisionally getting these little white spots in some of my tanks. Sometimes on the broms, sometimes just right on the glass.



















They're about 1/4" across and dome shaped.

I do have my tanks seeded with bugs and isopods. I'm wondering if these are an egg sack for one of them.

Anybody know for sure what these might be?

Thanks.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I may be wrong, but they look like spider droppings to me.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

I always thought they were spider egg sackss


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

MD_Frogger said:


> I always thought they were spider egg sackss


Me too. I have them in my 20L vert, usually in the upper parts that I can't access. That said, I'd be interested to actually find out what they are.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

MD_Frogger said:


> I always thought they were spider egg sackss


That was my first thought as well. Although the spiders I occaisionally see in the tank are small, about the size of a FF. It surprised me that that small a spider would have this big an egg sack.

Hopefully if it is a spider egg sack they'll be a tasty little morsel for the frogs when they hatch


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I get them often and have never seen them either broken open or swell up like they should if they are an egg sac, but just in case I pulled a leaf out of one of my viv's last night that had 5 or 6 of them on it and placed it in a sealed container. I will be keeping my eye on it over the next few months to prove or disprove my theory. It's a coincidence that this came up, as I saw a tank at NWFF that had them on it and when I asked what they were because I had them in my viv's too, I was told that they are indeed droppings not egg sacs. I'll post my findings when I feel confident I know the correct answer.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

MELLOWROO421 said:


> I get them often and have never seen them either broken open or swell up like they should if they are an egg sac, but just in case I pulled a leaf out of one of my viv's last night that had 5 or 6 of them on it and placed it in a sealed container. I will be keeping my eye on it over the next few months to prove or disprove my theory. It's a coincidence that this came up, as I saw a tank at NWFF that had them on it and when I asked what they were because I had them in my viv's too, I was told that they are indeed droppings not egg sacs. I'll post my findings when I feel confident I know the correct answer.


Thanks for doing this! Keep us updated.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I've never seen these hatch either. But that's one heck of a poop for the small spiders I'm seeing


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I have these in a few tanks too , though not quite 1/4'' more likea 1/8th , and every one that does has small spiders and webs in them . Tiny spiders smaller than a pin head . So ? Probably spiders is my guess too.


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

Looks like plant scale to me .It's a pest .
Happy frogging , 
Darren


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

These aren't scale, especially if you're getting them on the glass b/c scale only matures on actual living plant matter (ie. foliage, stems, branches etc.). I've gotten these too in the greenhouse. I've cut them open and have seen things that look like what Mark (pigface) has described. They never cause any harm so I don't fret over them or anything.


----------

